# Corner/L Shaped desk



## G25r8cer (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know of a good/cheap site to get a nice desk? I need a big desk something like pictured below











Edit: I got plans to go Triple monitors and need the desk space. I plan on getting rid of or storing my Race Sim and Logitech G25 Pictured below


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 22, 2009)

www.computerdesks.com
www.sauder.com
www.computerdesk.com (not the same as the first one)

I'm sure you'll be able to find something you'll like.


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 23, 2009)

^^ I did some searching last night a found 2 of those sites. I found what I want but, its a little pricey. They were around $200-250 which, is a little much for a desk. Maybe I can have my Step Dad's Dad build me one. I would only have to pay for materials. He makes really great furniture. I wish I had pictures of some of his work.


----------



## Glliw (Oct 23, 2009)

Staples. I got a nice L shaped one there for $100usd.


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 23, 2009)

^^ Nice found the one I want except "out of stock". Ahh crap

http://www.staples.com/Ameriwood-Ti...roduct_718417?cmArea=SC2:CG33:DP4543:CL164556

Here's the other one I really Want

http://www.computerdesks.com/computer-desks/corner-desks/powercenteriiidesk.cfm


----------



## linkin (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you guys IKEA in the states? great furniture shop, nice and cheap and all their stuff is really good and practical.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Oct 23, 2009)

g25racer said:


> Edit: I got plans to go Triple monitors and need the desk space. I plan on getting rid of or storing my Race Sim and Logitech G25 Pictured below



Sick dude. I always wanted to do that with my MOMO.


----------



## kquaker (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a corner desk. I got it at I think it was Lowe's or Home Depot and don't remember the price. That was about 5 years ago. Hope you can find a desk, try checking IKEA too.


----------



## khaj_vah (Oct 23, 2009)

I need it too


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 23, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Do you guys IKEA in the states? great furniture shop, nice and cheap and all their stuff is really good and practical.



There's an IKEA in CT


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright I think im gong to settle for this one: http://www.staples.com/Ameriwood-Ti...roduct_718417?cmArea=SC2:CG33:DP4543:CL164556

I am going to check out Walmart too though as my Brother works there and gets 10% off and 20% off on christmas.


----------

